# How to Cut SeaDek and Bevel Edges?



## Brett

> Q. What do I cut SeaDek with?
> 
> A. Use a fresh bladed razor knife.
> You may have to change blades depending on
> the size of the job and the amount of cuts made.


http://www.seadek.com/Page_0_Q-A.html

It'll take a little practice to make a clean, beveled edge.
You'll have to fabricate an angled guide to slide the blade against.
Like a section of 1/4" angle aluminum.


----------



## anytide

yeah what he said.. , table saw ,router table  -practice on some scraps if you can - or a staight edge.. good luck 
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner

when i cut the pad for my poling platform lid i used a super sharp hobby knife and a straight edge and for the radius corner i used a can of wd40 to capture a nice even radius but the beveled edge i cant help you with  :-/ would like to figure that one out myself   the angled guide brett speaks of sounds interesting enough and just might work  
btw, my edges look clean and crisp : they just dont have a bevel to them


----------



## Brett

Specialty tools are available, but I'd make my own... 

http://208.112.32.67/equipment-supplies/package-deals-foamboard-cutting.htm


There's just too many things in my garage
that can be used in ways for which they were not intended.


----------



## djorgens

find someone with a mat cutter (used to trim picture frame cardboard material). They usually have a straight edge (ruler) with a cutter that slides along it that holds a safety razor. It may not cut all the way through, but it will give you the nicest 45 degree beveled edge you can get & you can finish it by hand after the initial pass.


----------



## gnuraider

hopefully I won't get my man card revoked for making this suggestion, but go to a scrapbooking shop - maybe even take your SeaDeck material with you. I would be really surprised if they didn't have a tool to cut the edge you are looking for.


----------



## gheenoe

I was going to try one of these when the time came:
http://www.artsuppliesonline.com/catalog.cfm?cata_id=5175


----------



## paint it black

I'm going to have to head out to Micheal and check some of those tools out.

If not, I have a Hobby knife with a bunch of new blades. 

Eventually I will buy a Yeti and have Tyler SeaDek it.
I'm going to have him do the inside cockpit walls, platforms, rear bench, and back rest when I'm ready.
I want to do a few things to it first.


----------



## Yoreese

> How would one go about cutting SeaDek and getting nice beveled edges?
> My buddy gave me some pads he had got from Tyler for his skiff but he's not going to use.
> I would like to cut one to fit the top of my cooler, and use the other for reel pads.



Just call Tyler, ain't gonna make it look near as good.


----------



## Gator_Bob

Here is one way to cut the bevel on Sea deck: Lightly fasten down the Sea Deck to a soild surface. Take a tool like a Fein MultiMaster with the oscillating blade set at the right angle it will do a reasonably good job of removeing the material. You will have to make a jig for the angle you want so the tool will follow it. Loews has a knockoff for about $100. I have tried this tool on all kinds of material (plastic, foam, etc) and it will do it, not fast.


----------



## paint it black

> How would one go about cutting SeaDek and getting nice beveled edges?
> My buddy gave me some pads he had got from Tyler for his skiff but he's not going to use.
> I would like to cut one to fit the top of my cooler, and use the other for reel pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call Tyler, ain't gonna make it look near as good.
Click to expand...


Well this is just temporary for my current cooler.
I plan on getting a Yeti within the next month or so. 
I will have Tyler do a Snow Camo SeaDek top for that.


----------



## mark_gardner

> How would one go about cutting SeaDek and getting nice beveled edges?
> My buddy gave me some pads he had got from Tyler for his skiff but he's not going to use.
> I would like to cut one to fit the top of my cooler, and use the other for reel pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call Tyler, ain't gonna make it look near as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is just temporary for my current cooler.
> I plan on getting a Yeti within the next month or so.
> I will have Tyler do a Snow Camo SeaDek top for that.
Click to expand...

 dude, forgive me as i forgot to call adam about that deal you pm'd me about but will call tomorrow come hell or high water  try cutting what you have with a super sharp razor/ hobbie knife and straight edge ... and you'll be happy  trust me : ;D


----------



## landone

Believe me you dont have to be real high tech to cut. Could not tell you the amount of boats we do and I do everyone with a angle cutter unless it is getting logos, then it gets CNC'd. str8outha9c bring that cooler by and I will cut those pads if you want. I have every color available in full sheets. I also have a pad here for Alonzo that you can also bring him. Keep forgetting to throw in the mail. Bob


----------

